# Wierd Stuff in Eco Complete



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

Was wondering about the stuff thats in Eco Complete.

I was tearing down my tank which was filled purely with Eco Complete and i decided to run my fingers through it to sift out larger bits and this is what i got out of it, these are the wierd ones.










What caught my attention were these 2:

This one basically looked like a coral bit










This one just looked wierd like some kinda cemeted coral bit










Anyone care to shed light on what it is? Or have shared the same experiences?

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have found some oddball stuff like that in some black sand I purchased.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe it's a mishap by CaribSea. They keep all their stock outdoors and it's likely that some pieces from their other stockpiles got mixed in with your batches. They need to watch their quality-control.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I had a similar experience with one of their bags. It had a bunch of what I call 'boulders'. See here


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Yup, while setting up a tank for a lfs, Luis and I ran into the same. Maybe magic boulders. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the Inputs guys, glad to see i'm not alone.
*Grumble*


----------

